# Fender Noiseless or GFS Neovin Noise Cancelling Pickups



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you were going to put noiseless pickups in your tele or strat, which one of these pickups would you choose? Why?

I have only shown links to the vintage pickups but the question applies to *ho*t or *vintage* ones.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acce...tele-pickup-set?rNtt=fender noiseless&index=2 $160.00 USD

http://www.guitarfetish.com/Neovin-Pickups-Matched-Pairs_c_122.html $60.00-65.00 USD


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I cannot vote because I have not heard demos or read enough reviews on the GFS pickups. I have a set of Fender Hot Noiseless in my strat. I do not find them overly hot or harsh at all and I am satisfied with the sound. I read a lot of reviews, mostly mild to moderately +ve on the hot noiseless, but less so about the Fender vintage noiseless. Don't remember details as I have had the hot noiseless now for 7 years and have no desire to change them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't tried, or heard of the GFS pickups.

I had a set of Noiseless pickups in a Strat, it was a '98 Deluxe, so they were probably the vintage type.
I wasn't a fan. I liked the noiseless aspect, but they seemed a bit bland, for lack of a better word.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I haven't tried, or heard of the GFS pickups.
> 
> I had a set of Noiseless pickups in a Strat, it was a '98 Deluxe, so they were probably the vintage type.
> I wasn't a fan. I liked the noiseless aspect, but they seemed a bit bland, for lack of a better word.


Check out a few YouTube clips if you have time. It's hard to say when listening through a computer but it seems to confirm what you say.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a lot of 60 cycle hum where I play most often, so I have experimented with a lot of noiseless pickups. From experience I would recommend Dimarzio Area T's or Kinman for teles, and Kinman for strats. That said I just had a lot of success by shielding the cavities of a tele and using regular Lollar pickups.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

+1 Dimarzio Area. (for Strat anyway)

I have tried Fender Vintage Noiseless, Vintage Hot, Kinman Woodstock and Dimarzio Area. The Areas sound closest to true single coils of those I tried.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Look up drew peterson dimarzio demo on YT. Based on his clips I too would give the dimarzios a spin.

I pulled my S1's for J S Moore pickups trying to get my tele to sound more like my buddy's warmoth build.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Lindy Fralin's single coils are noiseless


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Neither Fender or GFS -- I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned Bill & Becky's Wilde noisefree pickup; far superior to both IMHO, and great bang 4 the buck pricing.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I have no problem with GFS. Active/passive or noiseless. 

Just so you know....do a quick google search. 

Most noiseless "single coils" are in reality single coil sized humbuckers wired in parallel with the magnet shaped like the old single coil shape.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I picked up one of these a couple years ago and it's great. 

http://www.ilitchelectronics.com/strat-bpncs-3/

They are the folks that made the Suhr Silent Circuit for their single coil guitars until a few years ago when Ilitch pulled their license and started selling direct. 12th Fret in Toronto was where I got mine for my strat with CS '54's and a non reverse wound middle. Well worth the time and effort for me since I liked the pickups, just couldn't deal with the hum.


----------

